# New Macros



## dab_20 (May 11, 2009)

Finally got some decent pictures with my new macro lens. I would love any critique good and bad  I would definitely like to improve.

1






2





3





4


----------



## platano (May 11, 2009)

#4 is awesome great shot.


----------



## TCimages (May 11, 2009)

wonderful images


----------



## rub (May 11, 2009)

Love 'em! Especially 1 and 4.  On 4 I would clone out the yellow/orange in the bottom left corner.

Great work!


----------



## a2dadamm (May 11, 2009)

very nice. what kind of flower is that? if you know just curious. I like the B/W one the best. looks awesome with the water droplets


----------



## ValDR (May 12, 2009)

First one really cool


----------



## dwol (May 12, 2009)

They're very beautiful images, nice work


----------



## JPC36 (May 12, 2009)

Very nice, especeially # 4
Gr Joop (JPC)


----------



## dab_20 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks very much  



a2dadamm said:


> very nice. what kind of flower is that? if you know just curious. I like the B/W one the best. looks awesome with the water droplets


 Thanks, I think the orange ones are Symphonies. I'm not sure if the purple one is the same kind.


----------



## 250Gimp (May 13, 2009)

Great shots!!

#3 & #4 for me!


----------



## Olcoot (May 13, 2009)

Great Job!, Wonderful shots, 3 & 4  are both excellent


----------



## Al-Wazeer (May 13, 2009)

beautiful shots, all are excellent!


----------



## bestek (May 13, 2009)

amazing shots!!!


----------



## plastii (May 13, 2009)

Those are very nice - good job


----------



## dab_20 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Lyncca (May 18, 2009)

Gosh! Two posts in one day with fantastic daisy macros!  Yall are NOT helping me right now.  I am dying for a macro lens, but I am trying to be good and not buy it until I "earn" enough from shoots to buy it.  I'm trying to make this hobby self-paying, but I'm having a hard time of it!


----------



## Chairman7w (May 18, 2009)

Wow - dynamite pics!!  Love #1 !!!!


----------



## TUX424 (May 18, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> Gosh! Two posts in one day with fantastic daisy macros!  Yall are NOT helping me right now.  I am dying for a macro lens,


I am in the same boat here.

These are some really nice macro shots, I am also happy to see how well the Sigma 105 can really do since that is most likely going to be my chose for a macro lens at half the price of the Nikon, doesn't look like half the IQ.


----------



## dab_20 (May 19, 2009)

TUX424 said:


> I am in the same boat here.
> 
> These are some really nice macro shots, I am also happy to see how well the Sigma 105 can really do since that is most likely going to be my chose for a macro lens at half the price of the Nikon, doesn't look like half the IQ.



I would definitely recommend this lens to anyone. It's half the price of many of the macro lenses out there, and yet it is very good quality. I've really enjoyed it so far.


----------



## Lyncca (May 19, 2009)

TUX424 said:


> I am in the same boat here.
> 
> These are some really nice macro shots, I am also happy to see how well the Sigma 105 can really do since that is most likely going to be my chose for a macro lens at half the price of the Nikon, doesn't look like half the IQ.


 
That's what I am getting as well.  The images I see from it are amazing.  I love Nikon and all, but Sigma will get my money (for the first time) on this one.


----------



## Lyncca (May 19, 2009)

Thanks a lot!! You are to blame for my moment of weakness.  I have a new 105mm 2.8 on the way!  *happy dance!*

Honestly, if it didn't make a nice portrait lens too, I probably could have held out longer, but since I can do BOTH with it....  yay!  

Now hopefully I will be able to make pretty pictures like you do...


----------



## dab_20 (May 19, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> Thanks a lot!! You are to blame for my moment of weakness.  I have a new 105mm 2.8 on the way!  *happy dance!*
> 
> Honestly, if it didn't make a nice portrait lens too, I probably could have held out longer, but since I can do BOTH with it....  yay!
> 
> Now hopefully I will be able to make pretty pictures like you do...



Congrats!! haha I have found it as a nice portrait lens as well, of course because it's a 105 mm, you can't be as close. I'm sure you'll produce beautiful images... post them when you shoot!


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 30, 2009)

Great job on all of them, I love #1 the best though. It almost looks like a burner on a gas stove.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 30, 2009)

#4 catches my eye but not so the others.


----------



## G. Ike (Jun 30, 2009)

Amazing shots! #2 is my personal favorite


----------



## David84 (Jul 2, 2009)

#1 is very beautiful! The focus around the petals (or lack there of) is very nice and appealing to the eye....


----------

